# porch screen door is sagging



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

hi folks,

I replaced a heavy, worn out wooden door on my porch about 2 years ago. with that I also replaced the hinges. The new door has quite the sag in it, as I'll show below in some photos. I replaced the very short screws (I'm guessing 1/2in or smaller) with 1 1/2 in screws about a week ago. it helped with the sag some, but not very much. 

any suggestions on how to get the door back into alignment? should I replace the hinges as well? if so, which do you recommend?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Stanley and others make threaded rod with eye bolts on each end to pull these sag out. We always called them turn buckles but that is not the correct name. They will be where the door hardware is at Lowes or HD.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Two possible solutions---
L-shaped steel repair plates for the corners and T-shaped ones for the center cross pieces---that will work and help stiffen up the door.

The other--is a screen door turn buckle----these are available at most hardware stores--light weight rods joined in the center by a tubular bolt---attachment holes in the flattened ends---attach to the frame so that tightening the nut pulls up the bottom of the door---


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the replies.

I'm going to give the L & T brackets a try next week.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That will help--I add those to brand new screen doors---the doors are not very strongly built and really need them from day one.


----------



## Trapper6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's what folks are trying to explain to you. You'll need to try to square the door and then put this brace across the door from the top on the hinge side to the bottom of the door on the handle side. An angle of 45 to 60 degrees works best. You can mount this brace on the inside or the outside but make sure the turnbuckle is in a position that you can get to it to turn it. I'd skip the L brackets as they are not adjustable and will cost more money.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wright-Products-42-in-Turnbuckle-in-Zinc-V591/203978310


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sure you are right and it is the screen but while the experts are here, how would you best tell if the doorway rather than the screen has moved? A carpenter's square?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Nothing was said about the hinge side jamb being plumb or if the OP just used the original screw holes instead of getting a decent margin around the door.
The top of the door looks like it's rubbing just from that pic.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently, based on the first post, it looked and worked okay when first installed. The modern screen door is very poorly made. I also don't think I ever saw one, even the old ones that did not need the turnbuckle sooner or later.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

the door was definitely fine when it was first installed. luckily I had a photo in my photo album shortly after it was installed:


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

I edited a photo of my door with the T and L brackets mocked up. I think the brackets outlined in black are the way I go. I added a few brackets in red to see if they'd work out better that way.

would you guys mind telling me which way I should go with the T brackets, either the black or the red? I believe the black L brackets should be fine.










thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check plumb and square on the opening. Same as the door. You can easily check for level with a 2' level.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--the black ones are the ones needed----prop it so it is square to the opening before you add the plates---


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Yep--the black ones are the ones needed----prop it so it is square to the opening before you add the plates---


thanks.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

finally got around to addressing this today after the winter months here.

I held the bottom of the door up with some 2X4s so the top was flush from the hinge side to the non-hinge side.

I installed 4 L brackets and 4 T brackets. this helped to take a bit of the sag out, but there's still a bit more in it. 

I guess my options are this:

- remove the door from the hinges, remove all the brackets and then make sure the door is square by pulling up the frame

- install a turn buckle on the door and leave the metal brackets on

- replace the door with a new one and install the L & T brackets before the door is installed!


----------



## johntempleman (Mar 23, 2016)

Install metal L-brackets to each corner of the door to help prevent sagging or Repair stripped out holes in wooden doorjambs by inserting a thin piece of wood.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

johntempleman said:


> Install metal L-brackets to each corner of the door to help prevent sagging or Repair stripped out holes in wooden doorjambs by inserting a thin piece of wood.


this was done on a few days ago. I installed 4 L brackets on each corner and then 4 T brackets in the middle of the door.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Get the turnbuckle. It will solve your problem in less than five min.


http://www.lowes.com/pd_118621-1277-CD1739___?productId=3169139&pl=1&Ntt=screen+door+turnbuckle


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

easy fix......I fixed a 50 year old wood screen door (its heavy) and it squared up nicely. Go to hardware store and by some 6-8" larger screws. Not lag bolts, but actual screws. On the edge of each cross brace, hold frame square (take off screen door for easier squaring) and screw long screws at each cross point on opposite hinge side. Pre drill holes at least 3" or so. It works like a charm. The screws are between a normal screw and a lag screw in thickness. Recess them a bit so not visible. I promise, takes 5 minutes and works great! 
The door sags because the joints are weakened. The screws renew joints internally.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

installed the turnbuckle tonight.

after about 10 minutes and some twisting of the turnbuckle, I got the door lined out as if it was just installed!


----------



## AFScreenRepair (Mar 21, 2016)

The door looks good when you first hung it. are the screws pulling out of the wall or something? Have you troubleshot what was making the door sag?


----------

